# Sunday Special- Abbreviations & Acronyms



## luckytrim (Jan 13, 2019)

Sunday Special- Abbreviations & Acronyms 
 What do these stand for??



 1. AIDS (medical) 
 2. BTU (measure) 
 3. CAM (technology, as in "Camcorder") 
 4. DDS (medical) 
 5. ESOP (payroll / investment) 
 6. FICA (government program) 
 7. HTML (computer tech) 
 8. IOC (sports) 
 9. JAG (military / legal) 
 10. LED (technology) 
 11. MODEM (technology) 
 12. NASDAQ (investment) 
 13. OPEC (geopolitical) 
 14. QVC (home shopping network) 
 15. RADAR (technology) 
 16. SCUBA (marine technology) 
 17. TKO (sports) 
 18. URL (technology) 
 19. VHS (technology) 
 20. WASP (socio-political) 
 21. YUPPIE (socio-political) 
 22. ZIP (as in "zip code") 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 . 
 1. AIDS - acquired immune deficiency syndrome 
 2. BTU - British thermal unit 
 3. CAM -computer aided manufacture 
 4. DDS -doctor of dental surgery 
 5. ESOP -employee stock ownership plan 
 6. FICA -federal insurance contribution act 
 7. HTML -hyper text markup language 
 8. IOC -international Olympic committee 
 9. JAG -judge advocate general 
 10. LED -light emitting diode 
 11. MODEM modulate / demodulate 
 12. NASDAQ -national association of security dealers and quotations 
 13. OPEC organization of petroleum exporting countries 
 14. QVC -quality value convenience 
 15. RADAR -radio detecting and ranging 
 16. SCUBA -self contained underwater breathing apparatus 
 17. TKO -technical knockout 
 18. URL -uniform resource locator 
 19. VHS -video home system 
 20. WASP -white anglo saxon protestant 
 21. YUPPIE -young upwardly mobile professional 
 22. ZIP -zone improvement plan


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 13, 2019)

CAM as in computer aided manufacturing is not the same as the cam in camcorder. Think Camera/Recorder.


----------

